# Which of these TWO!! 1911's



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have narrowed down my choices to either the Sig Revolution Compact c3 or the Taurus PT1911 the Taurus is almost 300 dollars cheaper. What do you guys think? buying tommorrow hopefully so please help


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Forgot to mention the Sig is used the Taurus is new


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Interesting that you've narrowed your choices down to two completely different 1911's.

It would really depend upon there intended use. Concealed Carry? Or Blasting away at the range and HD?

I'm a big fan of full size 1911's. I think they are more reliable and more accurate....relatively speaking.

That being said if I was purchasing to conceal carry I would get a compact 1911.....probably the Dan Wesson Bob Tail Commander


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Just out of curiosity do you plan to carry this 1911 or is it going to be a range tow. I don't have a ton of experience with 1911 how ever I really want one. I would think the compact Sig would not be as fun to shoot but for carry would be better than the Taurus.

Fred we posted at the same time. Also if you have the money for the sig that opens up several other model higher end 1911 brands.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shop around a little bit. You can get PLENTY of good 1911's, like the SIG for under $875


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sig makes AWESOME guns - but go read the Sigforum... Their track record with 1911s is not that great. A few people have issues that Sig refuses to fix.

As for Taurus - I have posted links before to HORRIBLE Taurus customer service stories that go on for months, and these stories are almost carbon copies of poor service.

If itw ere me, I wouldn't buy either of these 1911s. I'd go with a different brand.

Regulars here know I am not a big fan of Rock Island Armory - but I'd rather have 1 of those than a Taurus 1911.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most things on a 1911 are not that hard to fix. One of the biggest faults I have seen with the Taurus PT 1911 is junk mag springs. Most replace the springs with some Wolffs and they run fine. I would get the Taurus myself.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have one of the PT1911's and I really like it. I am to a point to where as far as 1911's are I am comfortable dealing with any issued that might arise myself. That being said for someone like me the PT1911 is a great pistol. I've not had the first problem out of either of the ones I bought. But if I did I wouldn't try to send it back I'd just deal with it. That's what I would expect to do with any Taurus firearm though. I have never tried to deal with their customer service dept and from those I've talked to I would not try. 

So for anyone that would be inclined to send a gun to the company for repairs I wouldn't think that pistol be for you. At least not yet. Time will tell if the PT 1911 will pan out to be as good as it is said to be (even by me). More people are buying them and even the used price is going up, mainly because it has a ever growing reputation. Another 5 yrs or so will so weather or not it is a truly quality 1911. I have been shooting the crap out of mine more or less trying to get it to mess up...so far so good.

Springfield and Smith & Wesson is abut the only way to go for a pretty good 1911 that wont break you but has the customer service to back their guns.:smt033


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

Neither! For a few dollars more, you can buy a Springfield milspec.
My .02 cents worth, the Springfield is Far superior to either of your choices. :mrgreen:


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Taurus out of those two choices. would buy it and pray that I didnt run into an experience like Shipwreak described.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

I have yet to need the much maligned Taurus Customer service, my PT 1911 and PT25 have served me well although only for a year and 9 months respectively not the first problem.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I have no experience with the Taurus but I have that Sig model and it runs well. A bit heavy and the slide is more squarish than say a conventional 1911 but it runs well for me and I bought mine used as well. 
Paid high $500's if I recall correctly. I carry it regularly in a Belly band holster or Jak Slide. For carry I would recommend Lt. Weight options such as Kimbers Pro or SA Champion options in a 4" but my sample has been good. I too have heard spotty reports though and maybe I've just been fortunate. I like its features for my purposes.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Bought a Wilson Combat KZ 45 compact decided I dont really need a true 1911


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just cannot recommend a taurus


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

wilson combat supergrade! just kidding, freakin $4000 gun. Ive had a Springfield mil-spec for several years now, countless rounds through it. I really like it. Only malfunctions were due to crappy aftermarket mags. runs perfectly with the stock mag. It is pretty accurate, too. I can shoot great groups with it and Im no expert with shooting.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

It is my opinion that taurus is a disgrace of a 1911 and shouldn't even be allowed to exist.


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

I realize that my post is a bit late and that you have already made a decision, however I must say that the Taurus 1911 is a fine handgun. I own other more expensive 1911’s; even one custom built for me and the Taurus is the equal of any of them. It is very accurate, reliable and the sighting arrangement is easy to acquire with a little practice. What more can you desire for a fighting 1911?

Don’t hesitate to spend less with the Taurus.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Drill Sergeant said:


> I realize that my post is a bit late and that you have already made a decision, however I must say that the Taurus 1911 is a fine handgun. I own other more expensive 1911's; even one custom built for me and the Taurus is the equal of any of them. It is very accurate, reliable and the sighting arrangement is easy to acquire with a little practice. What more can you desire for a fighting 1911?
> 
> Don't hesitate to spend less with the Taurus.


Equal? Hardly...Taurus is not hand fitted which is what makes a quality 1911.


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out a Colt. I've had good luck with mine over the years.

My latest are the Combat Commander XSE and the Colt New Agent and both are fine pistols.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Will R. said:


> Check out a Colt. I've had good luck with mine over the years.
> 
> My latest are the Combat Commander XSE and the Colt New Agent and both are fine pistols.


Colts are great pistols. Less frills than something like Springfield, but a Colt seems to generally be more reliable out of the box. Colts will hold value better as well.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> Interesting that you've narrowed your choices down to two completely different 1911's.
> 
> It would really depend upon there intended use. Concealed Carry? Or Blasting away at the range and HD?
> 
> ...


Boy that's a fine lookin' shooter.:smt023


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> Interesting that you've narrowed your choices down to two completely different 1911's.
> 
> It would really depend upon there intended use. Concealed Carry? Or Blasting away at the range and HD?
> 
> ...


How much does that run? I agree that is awesome looking!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dredd said:


> It is my opinion that taurus is a disgrace of a 1911 and shouldn't even be allowed to exist.


Did you ever own one? Mine performed flawlessly. I bought a Les Baer becuse I wanted a custom and had to use the Taurus for a down payment.
I wish I still had it because I had lots of mods in mind. Mostly cosmetic. Functionaly it was perfect. Accuracy was very good out to 25 yards.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Taurus is fine.*

My Taurus PT145 Mil Pro is a fine, compact and reliable weapon. I bought it used and sent it in soon after buying it because, after shooting Wolf ammo, it became unreliable. Taurus cleaned it and sent it back with the suggestion that I use quality ammo and clean it well after every range outting.

My Taurus experience certainly won't deter me from buying more of their guns. I'd love a 1911 Taurus. But, in place of a real 1911, I spent much less and bought a used S&W 457 - a good, reliable, accurate 45 that feels much like a compact 1911 in the hand.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dredd said:


> Colts are great pistols. Less frills than something like Springfield, but a Colt seems to generally be more reliable out of the box. Colts will hold value better as well.


If you're going to shell out big bucks for a Colt, might as well get a Custom from Wilson, Baer or Brown. That's what I did.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> If you're going to shell out big bucks for a Colt, might as well get a Custom from Wilson, Baer or Brown. That's what I did.


Big bucks? They're cheaper than Springfield Loaded and S&W models.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

All the ones I have seen have been 900 and up. And they were bare bones.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dredd said:


> Equal? Hardly...Taurus is not hand fitted which is what makes a quality 1911.


Neither is a stock colt. If they were people would not have to send them to a smith to make them better. By the time it comes back from being accurized, you could have bought a Baer or Brown. Colt is no better or worse than any other, they have rested on their laurels for too long.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> Interesting that you've narrowed your choices down to two completely different 1911's.
> 
> It would really depend upon there intended use. Concealed Carry? Or Blasting away at the range and HD?
> 
> ...


gorgeous gun


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:numbchuck:buy a kimber its your best buy for the money taurus suck and sigs should just stay with what they make best and its not a 1911 just my 2 cents


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Double0 said:


> gorgeous gun


What he said +1.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

In order of what I've seen here from folks talking and ranking and debating different 1911's... No particular order or maybe not just strict order of preference:

The Dan Wesson already mentioned
(Supposed to be spectacular parts in those)

Springfield
(great reputation in here anyway)

S&W 
(I'm told they make fairly decent 1911's)

"some" Kimbers 
(I've heard stories of expensive kimbers that stunk and affordable ones that were great)

Para Ordinance
(Would be my 1st pick for a double-stack if you really needed that many .45 rounds in a single mag)

Colt 
(check topgunsupply.. had a fair selection.. I suppose they're ok)

For Sig's, I would stick with a Sig (non-1911) action, of which I'm a fan. 

For Taurus, I'd be more inclined to consider their revolvers.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Kimber IMO is the best buy for the money, 1911wise. Though I have seen some of their top of the line 1911s where the fitting between parts could have been better, example is where the beavertail and frame interface. My best 1911 is a Colt Series 80 Gov. Model completely reworked by Tussy, his insignia and everything. Man, there is nothing like a fully customized pistol. But my best out of the box have to be my Les Baers.

Out to 33 feet isn't really a fair test between pistols. 
50 feet, 25 yards and 50 yards is where you will see where your money went.


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

First I bought my Taurus 1911 to shoot. I viewed it as a cheap 1911, so I wouldn't shoot my other 1911 as much. ( this was to be a cheap fun gun) Well after putting alot of rounds through the Taurus, (1500+)it has not had a single FTF, it seems more accurate the more I shoot it( so much for worring about "hand fit" barrel) and has proven to be more reliable than my "good" 1911. For features and function it hard to beat this Taurus at the Price point.
Also If you examine many new 1911 ( Springfield )their frames are cast in Brazil!!

I wouldn't say this of ever Taurus I've examined, But the 1911 is a very good pistol.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, I'm the only one pleased with the Sig Compact Revolution. Guess I got lucky on the quality which is a nice surprise as far as 1911's and I typically go. Great features for me as a lefty. Large and easy to operate with my trigger finger slide stop and safety. Nice front strap checkering, nite sights, 4.25 barrel with an officers frame, stock ultra thin wood grips and matt stainless finish. As a tradeaholic I've been briefly tempted to part with it several times but I can never bring myself to do it. Just too many yays and no nays so I'd only be trading down.


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

*which one*

i would go for a used colt or kimber/ full size ,or a commander. these are the most reliable size. springfield would be my 2nd. choice.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

You can buy the pt 1911 for 600 brand new, and ive shot a couple of them and like them. Havent had anybody tell me they dont like it from personal experiance with the gun. Both guns i shot had over 100 rounds that day and both shot flawlessly with good acuracy once u get use to the sights. PT 1911 blued with rail is going to be my next perchase and its 610 at my local gun shop.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

I have not shot the Sig 1911. I have shot the Taurus, Colts, RIA, and Springfield and Kimber. Most all of them I shot were really good shooters. They performed well and shot fine. What it came to for me was how did they fit in my hand. The best fit I found was a Springfield. I went looking for one but they were a little rare at my shop the day I was there. I ended up walking out with a Kimber Stainless Custom II Target. I like it and it shoots great. Has always performed flawlessly and I have grown to love shooting it. 

But it still doesn't fit my hand as well as the Springer.

:nutkick:


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Wow, I'm the only one pleased with the Sig Compact Revolution.


Nope, your not the only one that likes the SIG 1911 series. I have a SIG GSR 1911 carry model and it's turned out to be my favorite 1911 pistol. I didn't vote on this thread, because I just haven't been smitten by the Taurus 1911, and I prefer the carry (commander) variety of SIG over the compact size (just personal preference because I don't carry). Anyway, I currently own the SIG and a Kimber Stainless TLE/RL II, and I like them both very much, but the SIG is my favorite of the two.:smt023


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Spend the three-hundred bucks and get a tried and true combat pistol!


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually, I wouldn't get either one of those. I would do a lot more shopping around.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well into the thousands (Getting near 10,000 I'd say by now)with my PT1911 and still no issues. Just thought I'd put that out there :mrgreen:


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

NO CONTEST..................Sig hands Down!


----------

